# Spooky horse?



## Keeley57 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi I have a rising 6 year old 14hh cob that was broken in December last year I bought him in January old owner told me she had had him a year which she hadnt anyway this didn't bother me.. He's quite nervous on the ground obviously been mistret at some point although he's pretty brave when being ridden well up until last week when he bolted on a main rd there were some builders drilling away and they saw him spooking and just carried on drilling he shot across the road on to the pavement on opposit side luckily we were nearly home and he stopped on the road where he's stabled! It could have been nasty if there were cars coming he didn't full pelt gallop he cantered side ways across the road then once I got hold of him he trotted but very quickly and wasn't responding to me asking him to slow down.. He's also very nervous when out hacking and a man is just walking along the pavement it's like he doesn't dare go past incase they jump out or try to kill him lol.. Think he's been hit by a man at some point. I've been doing lots of ground work with him had tarpaulin on the floor he walks over it fine put it on his back fine.. Can swing lunge whips round ect and he doesn't mind he's come on a hell of a lot since I've done this with him but wondered how I can do some desensitising excersises whilst riding but done safely or any other suggestions very welcome.. None of the bolting was nasty an trying to get me off or anything it was just pure fear and the stupid builders failed to stop as he bolted thanks


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a normal unschooled youngster to me that hasn't got out much, just because he spooks does not mean he's been hit by someone or abused!! Horses are prey animals and spook at everything that is unfamiliar that is what they have evolved to do!
You need to do lots of in hand work out and about, using a tarp/lead rope flapping etc is fine to desensitise him to a tarp/lead rope and not much else! He needs to get out and about and see all the things you'd normally come across when in hand, that way he'll gain confidence in you and his own ability to cope with things - you've only had him a month and he's only been backed for 2 - it takes along time for a horse to build up a bond and a level of trust in a new owner and a new home, not to mention a fitness level.

Once he's got used to in hand walking then get him long lining out and about so he can still hear you and you are not in such a dangerous position should he spook badly into traffic etc, once he's safe doing that then it's fine to get back on him and hack him out, do it in stages though not all in one go. While you're doing all the walking out and then long lining you can get on with schooling him in a safe area where he can't run into traffic or bolt, keep it short and simple and gradually build up his fitness levels and his responses to your aids.
You could also try, when you've done all the above, hacking out with an older more experienced horse - they do learn by example and it may help that bit more his confidence levels. There is no quick fix I'm afraid just lots of time and effort!!


----------



## thehorsestop (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, Sounds like a normal green horse to be and its all about education, I suggest for now you only ride out with other horses if you can.

I bought a 4 year old and used to have nightmares with her, like you I did a lot of groundwork with her walking over sheets etc etc she was fine with that exercise as she felt safe as it was in an enclosed arena, but when I took her ont he road she used to rear and bugger off up the road when she came across something she didn'tlike it was very nerve wrecking but I continued taking her out and people where saying why put yourself in that situation, but how on earth would she learn without being faced with it, its all about her having confidence in you as a rider.

I also found that if there wasn't anybody to hack out with then having somebody walk on foot seemed to have the same affect as having a horse there.

I'm sure it will all work out in the end,my Mare will now go anywhere on her own or with company its all about greenish.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with the others. What on earth are you expecting if she has only recently been backed.
Some horses spook all their lives but all you can do is try and educate her.

What makes you think she has been abused - spooking is not related to abuse.

It sounds to me like you could do with a good instructor who will come out on hacks with you as well as helping you in the school. At the moment it sounds like an accident waiting to happen. A young horse is work in progress for at least the first year after it has been backed and if you do it wrong then you will not have a horse to ride safely so please do get some help.


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

My youngster is like Jekyll and Hyde. When he's out with another horse he behaves impeccably, take him out on his own and he's spooky and constantly neighs, everything is scary :huh:


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

The ideal is to always have another older, sensible horse with you in the initial stages of road training.
At first the older horse should take the lead and the youngster follow. Once this can be done safely and with confidence past a variety of objects, different vehicles etc, the 2 horses should wherever possible walk side by side. Then when the same level of confidence is displayed side by side, the youngster needs to learn to take the lead, with the older horse following. Only reverse the positions if the youngster needs a 'lead' past something scary. If possible, go past this scary object as many times as necessary until he/she can calmly walk past it in pole position
Only then should the youngster go out alone on hacks


----------

